# Ola - BAS Gst Calculating - Riders fare is less than payments to drivers



## Driveaholic (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi
I tried to find the Ola tax statements or summaries this morning to get ready for the next BAS and that was a huge failure. 
Ola has no driver web platform like Uber does to support us. From the threads and searching around I found out that Ola will email a quarterly tax summary around 20 days into the next quarter. Lots of people have said it wasn't much use due to either errors and or not broken down figures. I haven't seen one yet but got the gist from the other posts. Due to all the Ola promos for riders I would imagine a tax summary for BAS could be tricky. Mostly because many Ola receipts show the riders being charged much less than the payment I receive from Ola. I think the summary they send out is meant to help with the ending of year income tax calculations on earnings. bAS gst is a bit different right?
Is it right that GST is only paid by us on the full fare charged to the rider? For Uber this is always a higher amount than what we are paid not so with many Ola receipts. This means for GST purposes we need to track two things I think:
1- What the rider was charged
2-What fees and tax have been paid by Ola already
Look at this example:
I was paid 43.10 for the trip but the rider paid only 30.39 of which 0.50 was a booking fee and 3.91 was gst.

I'd be responsible for GST only on the 30.39 right??

Looking through the Ola receipts this inverse payment where a rider pays less than what I am paid happens often.

What do you guys make of this?


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

What does it show if you click "BREAKUP" on the right?


----------



## Sleepo (Dec 1, 2017)

Driveaholic said:


> Hi
> I tried to find the Ola tax statements or summaries this morning to get ready for the next BAS and that was a huge failure.
> Ola has no driver web platform like Uber does to support us. From the threads and searching around I found out that Ola will email a quarterly tax summary around 20 days into the next quarter. Lots of people have said it wasn't much use due to either errors and or not broken down figures. I haven't seen one yet but got the gist from the other posts. Due to all the Ola promos for riders I would imagine a tax summary for BAS could be tricky. Mostly because many Ola receipts show the riders being charged much less than the payment I receive from Ola. I think the summary they send out is meant to help with the ending of year income tax calculations on earnings. bAS gst is a bit different right?
> Is it right that GST is only paid by us on the full fare charged to the rider? For Uber this is always a higher amount than what we are paid not so with many Ola receipts. This means for GST purposes we need to track two things I think:
> ...


You don't need customer fares etc for Ola, (Ola charges rider itself) for Bas you just declare what you have been paid, and for income tax purposes the net after GST has been deducted from what you were paid


----------

